# Be at Peace



## Divi

xxx

Oh, and also, any good translations for "be at peace"? "Es pax" seems wrong, too.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## alexacohen

Keep the one that is said in Church:  Pax vobiscum.

It would be ´Peace be with you´
The verb ´to be´ in Latin sometimes is implied, but not said or written.


----------



## Joca

alexacohen said:


> Keep the one that is said in Church: Pax vobiscum.
> 
> It would be ´Peace be with you´
> The verb ´to be´ in Latin sometimes is implied, but not said or written.


 
This is good, but literally it would be:

Es in pace (you singular)

Este in pace (you plural). 

JC


----------



## alexacohen

If he wanted to say it instead of goodbye, I would use either "pax tecum" or "pax vobiscum" instead of the literal translation; but of course you're right dear Joca, it would not be a literal translation!

Ale


----------



## Fenoxielo

The other replies didn't note this, but be aware that _pax tecum_ is singular and _pax vobiscum_ is plural.


----------



## germandelsur

Sería: "estar en paz"


----------



## germandelsur

y puede ser "be at peace" or "be in peace". Saludos


----------



## Fenoxielo

germandelsur said:


> Sería: "estar en paz"


Creo que está preguntando sobre una traducción al latín, no al español.


----------

